# The Man



## Riptide (May 21, 2014)

Delirious, daunting task 
caused by the masses
and now you must deal
because you're the man of pick.

The man told to battle
hiding nothing behind your mask.
Must be true to will the power,
the power within your grasp.

Lowly cattle,
you must think they all are.
Moseying, and flailing 
without the mind to soar.

But...no?
You unsheathe your sword,
ready to protect their souls.
A true man,
gifted from beyond.

How lucky we all are,
indebted really,
but must we be?
He was never more than a man,
a man willing to let fly
his pride and battle
the fate of mankind.

He won


----------



## aj47 (May 22, 2014)

I had three different comments written about this.

I see it's been hanging out here awhile so I feel bad that I'm not able to wrap my vocabulary around my thoughts.  It is *good" though and I'll be back.


----------

